# POLL: Is white desired in merles?



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes or no is fine or detailed answers would also be appreciated.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I like a bit of it, definitely....? IDK about show standards?


----------

